# Poll on work on FreeBSD system



## ORTO-DOX (Jan 23, 2014)

Good afternoon!
I would like to ask such questions:

Would be for you the reward sufficient incentive for performance of any task within the FreeBSD project
What amount of remuneration for you is sufficient for such tasks: Driver writing for the device, FreeBSD porting on a new platform, optimization of productivity of any subsystem
Whether the FreeBSD project is interested in that the quantity of patches sent to consideration from people motivated with remuneration for emergence of result of their work in the FreeBSD project increased?

I will explain: This information to me is necessary to understand possibility of promoting of FreeBSD system at the expense of the organization of some option of payment of work.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I get that the questions are about doing paid work for FreeBSD but other than that I don't quite understand the questions.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 23, 2014)

I think he is saying he wants to start or work for a company/organization that promotes FreeBSD and is commercial in nature i.e. pays.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2014)

There is a freebsd-jobs mailing list.  Usually it's best to find someone that can do the work in the first place, then ask them about pricing.


----------

